# Interior Design & Installation Costs



## userid (May 4, 2010)

I am new to owning a home (haven't bought one yet). I have been wondering about the costs of hiring a professional interior designing company to work on a 1500 sq feet town home. That is, from design to installation, what would be the approximate cost?

I've seen beautifully designed/decorated model homes in my area and also online. A few pictures are shown below.


----------



## trish12 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is a difficult question to answer as the price of an Interior Designer can vary quite a bit depending on the experience of the designer, what type of fee arrangement is agreed upon and the amount of work involved in the project. The two most popular types of payment are hourly and fixed. Hourly rates can range anywhere from $25 to $175/hr depending once again on the experience of the designer. 

Here is an article that I came across that I thought may be helpful.

Working With an Interior Designer and a Budget.

Hope this helps.
--Inspirational Room Design--


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I could guess that a 1500 sq. ft. home from design to finish, no furnishings, all new cabinets throughout would cost about between say 50k to 200k and up. 
That is here in So Cal. in New York city I think it would start at 200k.

Not much help am I?

Andy.


----------

